# Krankenversicherung: privat oder gesetzlich



## Zeiss (11. November 2016)

Moin Leute,

ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten, ob Eure Krankenversicherung gesetzlich oder privat ist.

Die Umfrage ist natürlich anonym.

Spielregeln:
-> keine Beleidigungen
-> es darf diskutiert werden, aber bitte sachlich
-> solche Kommentare wie "PKV gehört abgeschafft" sind hier nicht erwünscht
-> genau so wie Sprüche wie "PKV-Patienten sind Schmarotzer, die sich aus der allgemeinen KK gestohlen haben"

Bitte haltet Euch dran.


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2016)

Was soll die Umfrage für einen Zweck haben?


----------



## T-Drive (11. November 2016)

Die Vorteile der privaten sind nicht mehr so dolle wie früher und im alter wird sie praktisch unbezahlbar, ausser du hast ne fette Beamtenpension und wirst noch über die Beihilfe unterstützt. Ich kenne einige Selbstständige die über die Beiträge ihrer privaten bitterlich weinen und in die gesetzliche zurück ist nicht einfach, wennicht gar unmöglich.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Die Vorteile der privaten sind nicht mehr so dolle wie früher und im alter wird sie praktisch unbezahlbar, ausser du hast ne fette Beamtenpension und wirst noch über die Beihilfe unterstützt.



Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Okay, ich kenne die alten Policen nicht.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Selbstständige die über die Beiträge ihrer privaten bitterlich weinen und in die gesetzliche zurück ist nicht einfach, wennicht gar unmöglich.



Das kann widerrum sehr viele Gründe haben, die nicht unbedingt an der PKV liegen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das kann widerrum sehr viele Gründe haben, die nicht unbedingt an der PKV liegen.



Eigentlich nur.
Für die PKV sind nur die jungen, gesunden Menschen von Interesse.
Wirst du älter, erhöhen sie gerne mal die Beiträge und zwar so weit, dass es schlicht unbezahlbar wird.

Ich hab nichts gegen Konkurrenz im Krankenkassenbereich, aber es geht inzwischen nur noch zu Lasten der Kunden.


----------



## Ash1983 (11. November 2016)

Nein, das ist nicht richtig. Beispielsweise gibt es Tarife, die den hoeheren Beitrag im Alter bereits frueh auffangen. GKV ist zwar ein echt guenstiges System, v.a. fuer Familien, aber kostet eben nicht verursachungsgerecht.

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> aber kostet eben nicht verursachungsgerecht.



Das ist aber doch der Sinn hinter einer Krankenversicherung. Alle zahlen gleich viel egal wie viel man "verbraucht".


----------



## T-Drive (11. November 2016)

Der Begriff "sozial" ist eben ein Fremdwort und die Menschen die es verstehen sterben aus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur.
> Für die PKV sind nur die jungen, gesunden Menschen von Interesse.
> Wirst du älter, erhöhen sie gerne mal die Beiträge und zwar so weit, dass es schlicht unbezahlbar wird.



"Gerne mal erhöhen" ist gewaltig untertrieben. Das ist unausweichlich.
Eine günstige PKV bekommt man nur bei geringem Risiko für den Versicherer. Das scheidet im alter automatisch aus.


----------



## Ash1983 (11. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch der Sinn hinter einer Krankenversicherung. Alle zahlen gleich viel egal wie viel man "verbraucht".


Hinter der gesetzlichen, ja. Fair ist das dennoch nicht. Und, dass Beamte hier nicht Teil der Solidargemeinschaft sind, sagt ebenfalls genug zu dem Thema.

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Hinter der gesetzlichen, ja. Fair ist das dennoch nicht.



Dann kannst du die Krankenkasse gleich abschaffen.
Und wenn du mit abgetrenntem Bein in der Notaufnahme stehst und du nicht behandelt wirst weil deine Kreditkarte nur ein Limit von 30'000 hat findest du das sicherlich fair...


----------



## T-Drive (11. November 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Hinter der gesetzlichen, ja. Fair ist das dennoch nicht. Und, dass Beamte hier nicht Teil der Solidargemeinschaft sind, sagt ebenfalls genug zu dem Thema.
> 
> Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.



Beamte sind nirgends Teil der Solidargemeinschaft, ebenso wie Politiker die sich auch am Steuergeldtopf bedienen.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur.
> Für die PKV sind nur die jungen, gesunden Menschen von Interesse.
> Wirst du älter, erhöhen sie gerne mal die Beiträge und zwar so weit, dass es schlicht unbezahlbar wird.



Dem widerspreche ich. Es kommt sehr auf den Tarif an, es gibt  seriöse und nicht seriöse Tarife. Wenn ich sowas sehe, wie "für 300€ im  Monat PKV" kann ich nur schmunzeln. Keine PKV kostet 300€ im Monat,  zumindest nicht langfristig. Es gibt Versicherer, die sowas sehr gern  machen, um die Leute anzulocken. Dann, zwei-drei Jahre später, machen  sie den Tarif dicht, das heißt, keine neuen Verträge in dem Tarif werden  abgeschlossen. Wenn in dem Topf drin ist, bleibt drin und es kommt kein  "Frischfleisch" rein. Das bedeutet dann, dass langfristig der Topf  älter wird und dann werden die Beiträge massiv nach oben korrigiert,  dann hast Du plötzlich eine PKV für 1500€... Hier gilt, einen seriösen  Versicherer wählen, Kennziffern vergleichen...

Für die PKV gilt die Regel "Leistung vor Beitragshöhe" und in der PKV gibt es noch "Risikozuschläge", was ich aber absolut okay finde.



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Beispielsweise gibt es Tarife, die den hoeheren Beitrag im Alter bereits frueh auffangen.



Genau so ist es. Das machen aber nur seriöse Versicherer, denn dann sind die Prämien beim Einstieg bereits etwas höher.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Eine günstige PKV bekommt man nur bei geringem Risiko für den Versicherer. Das scheidet im alter automatisch aus.



Siehe oben, geschlossene Tarife und etc.

In dem Tarif, wo ich drin bin, gab es seit der Gründung des Tarifs noch keine Erhöhung und da reden wir von ca. 10 Jahren. Tarif ist offen, bunt gemischt, ausgeglichen aber kostet eben keine 300€.


----------



## T-Drive (11. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Tarif ist offen, bunt gemischt, ausgeglichen aber kostet eben keine 300€.



Kann ja auch gar nicht sein, wenn zu 100% versichert, und wenn ich seh was ich+mein Chef für meine gesetzliche so abdrückt


----------



## Ash1983 (11. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Dann kannst du die Krankenkasse gleich abschaffen.
> Und wenn du mit abgetrenntem Bein in der Notaufnahme stehst und du nicht behandelt wirst weil deine Kreditkarte nur ein Limit von 30'000 hat findest du das sicherlich fair...


Genau darueber gibt es seit Jahren Diskussionen, aus Sicht des Buergers hat beides seine Daseinsberechtigung. Wenn schon Einheitsleistungen bei den GKVn, dann auch unter einem Dach und die Milliarden an Verwaltungskosten einsparen, die jeder Wasserkopf von jeder einzelnen GKV verschlingt.

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Kann ja auch gar nicht sein, wenn zu 100% versichert, und wenn ich seh was ich+mein Chef für meine gesetzliche so abdrückt



Ja, das verstehst Du, aber es gibt sehr viele, die das eben nicht verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> "Gerne mal erhöhen" ist gewaltig untertrieben. Das ist unausweichlich.
> Eine günstige PKV bekommt man nur bei geringem Risiko für den Versicherer. Das scheidet im alter automatisch aus.



Ich hab das mal in einer Doku gesehen, wo Selbstständige, die dann älter wurden, immer mehr bezahlen mussten.
Natürlich wurden auch die Gebrechen mehr -- keine Frage -- aber das ist ja das Prinzip einer Versicherung. Viele kommen für wenige auf und wenn man selbst was hat, wird einem geholfen.



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Hinter der gesetzlichen, ja. Fair ist das dennoch nicht. Und, dass Beamte hier nicht Teil der Solidargemeinschaft sind, sagt ebenfalls genug zu dem Thema.
> 
> Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.



Beamte zahlen nicht in die Rentenversicherung ein, von daher sind sie eh außerhalb des Systems. Wie viele andere auch.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich. Es kommt sehr auf den Tarif an, es gibt  seriöse und nicht seriöse Tarife. Wenn ich sowas sehe, wie "für 300€ im  Monat PKV" kann ich nur schmunzeln. Keine PKV kostet 300€ im Monat,  zumindest nicht langfristig.



Das sind Lockangebote und es gibt Leute, die da zugreifen. Dass der Preis nicht lange haltbar ist, ist klar, aber niemand "lockt" eine PKV mit 2000€ Beitrag pro Monat.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Es gibt Versicherer, die sowas sehr gern  machen, um die Leute anzulocken. Dann, zwei-drei Jahre später, machen  sie den Tarif dicht, das heißt, keine neuen Verträge in dem Tarif werden  abgeschlossen. Wenn in dem Topf drin ist, bleibt drin und es kommt kein  "Frischfleisch" rein. Das bedeutet dann, dass langfristig der Topf  älter wird und dann werden die Beiträge massiv nach oben korrigiert,  dann hast Du plötzlich eine PKV für 1500€... Hier gilt, einen seriösen  Versicherer wählen, Kennziffern vergleichen...



Und wie willst du das im Sumpf der Versicherungen erkennen?
Die meisten Leute haben sich ja auch die Riester Verträge aufschwatzen lassen, weil die Rente ja angeblich nicht sicher ist.
Doch die Versicherungen rechnen auf eine Art und Weise, dass das alles Unsinn ist, nur macht das jede so. Wo willst du da also Seriosität erkennen?
Die gibt es in der Branche schlicht nicht.
Die Leute müssen begreifen, dass Versicherungen und Banken nicht "beraten", sie verkaufen, ganz einfach.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Ich kritisiere sowohl die PKV als auch die gesetzlichen.
Für mich z.B. unverständlich, dass Chefs von gesetzlichen Kassen besser bezahlt werden als der Bundeskanzler.
Dazu gibt es viel zu viele Krankenkassen. Da müsste man mal entschlacken.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal in einer Doku gesehen, wo  Selbstständige, die dann älter wurden, immer mehr bezahlen mussten.
> Natürlich wurden auch die Gebrechen mehr -- keine Frage -- aber das ist  ja das Prinzip einer Versicherung. Viele kommen für wenige auf und wenn  man selbst was hat, wird einem geholfen.



Du kannst es  eben nicht über einen Kamm scheren! Das ist NICHT grundsätzlich so, lies  es nochmal mit Tarifen durch, was ich geschrieben habe...

Achja, Bereichte, das ist immer so eine Sache... Medien sind auch so eine Sache...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind Lockangebote und es gibt Leute, die da  zugreifen. Dass der Preis nicht lange haltbar ist, ist klar, aber  niemand "lockt" eine PKV mit 2000€ Beitrag pro Monat.



Weil  eine "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität herrscht! Eine vernünftige, langfristig  stabile Police für 300€ ist nicht möglich, so einfach ist es. Wobei die  PKV mit 2000€ auf lange Sicht die stabilere ist...



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das im Sumpf der Versicherungen erkennen?



In dem man seinen Hirn einschaltet und kritisch schaut und hinterfragt? Kennziffern, wieviele Tarife hat der Versicherer? Sind sie alle offen, oder geschlossen oder halbgeschlossen? Wieviel Geld verbläst der Versicherer für Verwaltung? Wie ist die allgemeine Zufriedenheit mit dem Versicherer? Und so weiter. Alles Infos, die man im Netz findet...



Threshold schrieb:


> Die  meisten Leute haben sich ja auch die Riester Verträge aufschwatzen  lassen, weil die Rente ja angeblich nicht sicher ist.



Riester  an sich ist nicht so schlecht. Für eine alleinerziehnde Friseurin lohnt  sie sich sogar. Für einen, der mit 65k€ Brutto im Jahr nach Hause geht,  ist es völliger Schwachsinn.



Threshold schrieb:


> Doch die  Versicherungen rechnen auf eine Art und Weise, dass das alles Unsinn  ist, nur macht das jede so. Wo willst du da also Seriosität erkennen?
> Die gibt es in der Branche schlicht nicht.
> Die Leute müssen begreifen, dass Versicherungen und Banken nicht "beraten", sie verkaufen, ganz einfach.



Sie können ja verkaufen, man muss eben nur "das Richtige" kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du kannst es  eben nicht über einen Kamm scheren! Das ist NICHT grundsätzlich so, lies  es nochmal mit Tarifen durch, was ich geschrieben habe...
> 
> Achja, Bereichte, das ist immer so eine Sache... Medien sind auch so eine Sache...



Ach so, kommt so langsam der Fan der PKV durch? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> In dem man seinen Hirn einschaltet und kritisch schaut und hinterfragt? Kennziffern, wieviele Tarife hat der Versicherer? Sind sie alle offen, oder geschlossen oder halbgeschlossen? Wieviel Geld verbläst der Versicherer für Verwaltung? Wie ist die allgemeine Zufriedenheit mit dem Versicherer? Und so weiter. Alles Infos, die man im Netz findet...



Wie gesagt, wie willst du vergleichen, bei der Masse an Angebote?
Mein Bruder hatte sich mal eine Bahnkarte für den Weg vom Süden nach Norden gekauft und war schwer am Kotzen, weil du durch den Dschungel schlicht nicht blicken konntest, was wie wo teuer oder günstig ist.
Und die Versicherungen sind noch viel undurchschaubarer.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Riester  an sich ist nicht so schlecht. Für eine alleinerziehnde Friseurin lohnt  sie sich sogar. Für einen, der mit 65k€ Brutto im Jahr nach Hause geht,  ist es völliger Schwachsinn.



Riester ist der größte Unsinn, der je beschlossen wurde und ist nur dafür gedacht, dass sich die Versicherungen die Taschen voll machen können. Seit dem ist Schröder bei mir auch unten durch, wie die gesamte SPD, die den Kram getragen hat. Schröder gehört, genauso wie Maschmeyer, in den Knast.
Die Frisörin verdient so wenig, dass sie sowieso im Alter nur Grundsicherung bekommt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sie können ja verkaufen, man muss eben nur "das Richtige" kaufen.



Das richtige gibt es ja nicht. 
Schau dir mal an, wie die Versicherungen rechnen. Völlig an der Realität vorbei. Nur auf den eigenen Profit hin.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, kommt so langsam der Fan der PKV durch?



Warum wusste ich, dass es kommt? Ich  stehe dem vorurteilsfrei gegenüber, aber ich hinterfrage alles  kritisch. Medien brauchen "Sensationen". Und alles, was im TV kommt, ist  eine "Sensation". Was macht sich besser als "ein Selbstständiger muss  2000€ in PKV einzahlen"? Und die Zuschauen, wie Leminge, wiederholen es,  obowhl sie nicht mal ansatzweise sich damit beschäftigt haben, warum  auch, kam ja im TV, also ist es richtig. Aber dass es Millionen  PKV-Patienten gibt, die absolut zufrieden sind, wird vergessen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wie willst du vergleichen, bei der Masse an Angebote?



Habe ich doch geschrieben...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das richtige gibt es ja nicht.
> Schau dir mal an, wie die Versicherungen rechnen. Völlig an der Realität vorbei. Nur auf den eigenen Profit hin.



Doch, natürlich gibt es das. Die Tarife sind sehr unterschiedlich,  dass es für JEDEN etwas richtiges dabei ist. Der Eine will mehr  Naturheilkunde, der Andere mehr Schulmedizin und so geht es gerade  weiter.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2016)

Man kann die PKV ja gerne beibehalten, aber dann sollte es halt kein zurück mehr in die GKV geben. Ich kann mich nicht mein halbes Leben dem Sozialstaat entziehen und dann wenn es eng wird zurück kommen wollen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

Ich finde diejenigen welche Privat versichert gewesen sind schon die Möglichkeit haben sollten in GKV zurückzukehren. Gerade kleinere Selbstständige welche in eine Insolvenz kommen. Sonst haben die ernsthafte Probleme.


----------



## Zeiss (14. November 2016)

Sie können ja in der PKV in einen Basis-Tarif wechseln, ist vom Umfang und dem Preis her der GKV ähnlich.

Ansonsten ein Jahr unter der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze und das Thema ist erledigt.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Etwas zum Thema "die Kassen der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen sind leer" ist hier nachzulesen: klick mich


----------



## azzih (24. November 2016)

Gesetzlich versichert.

Wenns nach mir ging würde man alle PKVs dicht machen und alle gesetzlich pflichtversichern.  Keine Extrawürste mehr für eh schon Privilegierte. Das gleiche mit der  Rente.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

Kriegst du aber nicht durch. Die Politiker sind praktisch durch die Bank privat versichert.
Da steckt eine Menge Lobbyarbeit drin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2016)

Das Thema sollte viel intensiver und sachlicher diskutiert werden, damit junge Leute eine Chance haben, sich nach ihren Wünschen zu entscheiden. Beide Systeme sind grundlegend unterschiedlich. Wer weiss, dass er immer Angestellter bleiben wird und Partner und Kinder finanzieren will, kommt an der gesetzlichen nicht vorbei. Wer hochdotierte Jobs hat, zum Beginn der Versicherungszeit jung ist und gesund und darüber hinaus keine oder wenige Kinder möchte, kann durchaus mit den privaten liebäugeln, aber es lohnt, sich gut zu informieren.

*Kosten:*
Es ist völlig offen, wie sich die Kosten entwickeln werden. Als gesetzlich Versicherter oberhalb der Bemessungsgrenze verteuert sich die Versicherung dreifach:
- Durch Erhöhung der Bemessungsgrenze (von 14.400DM 1970 auf 49.500,-€ 2015, in 45 Jahren also  eine stetige Erhöhung um 4,2% pro Jahr)
- Dazu kommt eine Pozentuale Erhöhung, die ist geringer, aber vorhenden, von 8,2% auf 15,5% in 45 Jahren, also 1,2% jährliche Steigerung
- Stetige Reduzierung der Leistungen
Quelle: Ubersicht der Entwicklung der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze (BBG) in der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung (GKV) | PKV-Wiki

=> durchschnittlich in den letzten 45 Jahren 5,4%  jährliche Beitragssteigerung und damit mehr, als die Erhöhungen der privaten, egal was die reißerische "Lügenpresse" sagt. 

*Leistungen:*
Der Unterschied der Leistungen ist eklatant, nicht beim Hausarzt, nicht im Krankenhaus an sich, aber, je nach abgeschlossenem Vertragsumfang bei Medikamenten, Reha-Massnahmen, Zahnersatz, Intensität der Betreuung z.B. in psychosomatischen Krankenhäusern, bei jeder Art Krankengymnastik etc. 
Ein Beispiel: persönliche Erfahrung mit einem steifem Hals: 
gesetzlich versichert : Der Arzt schreibt  eine Woche krank und empfiehlt Ruhe, dazu Schmerzmittel, eine Woche Arbeitsunfähigkeit war die Folge
privat versichert: Es gibt kurzfristig Fangopackungen, Massage und Krankengymnastik, die Schmerzen waren nach zwei Tagen weg und ich konnte wieder arbeiten.

*Steuern:*
Auch hier sind die Unterschiede im Detail gravierend. Z.B. ist Krankentagegeld der privaten Versicherung komplett steuerbefreit, bei gesetzlich versicherten wird es zwar nicht versteuert, erhöht aber das Jahreseinkommen und damit den prozentualen Steuersatz für sontige Einnahmen.

*Wie reduziert man das Risiko:*
- früh eintreten
- seriösen Makler mit umfassender Beratung suchen unde nicht billigste Tarife aus Onlinevergleichen wählen
- immer die Differenz zwischen Monatsbeitrag der Privaten und jenem der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen als Altersrückstellung in die private Einzahlen. Der Arbeitgeber zahlt davon die Hälfte. Für Selbstständige lohnen hohe Selbstbeteiligungen, um die Monatsbeiträge zu senken, dazu gibt es Beitragsrückzahlungen, wenn man keine Rechnungen einreicht.

Dann wird es im Alter erträglich teuer, weil man sehr hohe Rückstellungen hat, dazu verbilligen sich im Alter die Tarife, weil man bestimmte Blöcke, wie Krankenstagegeld streichen kann. Viele vergessen, dass in Zukunft bei der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung bei Rentnern sämtliche Einkommen, also auch Mieten, Zinsen, Aktiengewinne, mit eingerechnet werden und eben nicht nur die Rente. Da wird es für viele noch ein böses Erwachen geben, je mehr man fürs Alter z.B. mit Lebensversicherungen vorsorgt. Die haben neuerdings wegen des  Krankenkassenanteils  einen Negativzins.

Ob einem die, je nach Vertragsumfang, merklich höheren Leistungen der privaten die Abhängigkeit wert sind, muss jeder für sich prüfen. Dieser Artikel ist recht umfassend:
http://www.mathematik.uni-muenchen.de/~lenckner/PKV-Aktuar-2015--A-KVallg--2015-04-09.pdf


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Sehr gut geschrieben 

Und dass die Beiträge in die PKV ständig steigen würden, ist sehr einseitig berichtet von den Medien...


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Unterschied der Leistungen ist eklatant, nicht beim Hausarzt, nicht im Krankenhaus an sich, aber, je nach abgeschlossenem Vertragsumfang bei Medikamenten, Reha-Massnahmen, intensität der Betreuung z.B. in psychosomatischen Krankenhäusern, bei jeder Art Krankengymnastik etc. Beispiel: Ich, gesetzlich versichert habe einen Steifen Hals, der Arzt schreibt mich eine Woche krank und empfiehlt Ruhe, privat gibt es am selben Tag eine Fangopackung, Massage und Krankebgymnastig, die Schmerzen waren nach zwei Tagen weg und ich konnte wieder arbeiten.
> 
> ]



Das muss nicht unbedingt positiv sein. Privat Versicherte befinden sich häufig länger im Behandlungssystem als gesetzlich Versicherte. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass die privat Versicherten oft von Arzt zu Arzt, Experten zu Experten weitergereicht werden, da man an Ihnen gut verdienen kann. Auch werden deswegen Behandlungen verschrieben, die für den Arzt lukrativ, aber für den Patienten  eigentlich unsinnig sind. Gesetzlich Versicherte hingegen werden kostenoptimierter behandelt, aber deswegen nicht zwingend schlechter. Sie landen oft schneller im Krankenhaus, sind dann aber dafür auch direkt beim richtigen Arzt im entsprechenden medizinischen Umfeld mit geschultem Fachpersonal. Privatversicherte landen oft erst spät im Krankenhaus, da sie ja als Melkkühe erst mal im niederen Gesundheitwesen kostenintensiv "durchtherapiert" werden. Ggf. erfolgt die Einweisung ins Krankenhaus dann auch zu spät. Aber dafür gibt's dann wenigstens ein Einzelzimmer und Chefarztbehandlung.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gesetzlich Versicherte hingegen werden kostenoptimierter behandelt, aber deswegen nicht zwingend schlechter.



Kostenoptimiert.... Du sagst es. Kostenoptimiert ist nicht immer auch "gesundheitsoptimiert".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das muss nicht unbedingt positiv sein. Privat Versicherte befinden sich häufig länger im Behandlungssystem als gesetzlich Versicherte. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass die privat Versicherten oft von Arzt zu Arzt, Experten zu Experten weitergereicht werden,


Das liegt am Patienten. Privat versichert bedeutet auch mitzudenken, nicht jedem Mist mitzumachen und sich gute Ärzte auszusuchen. Das hat etwas von Selbstverantwortung



Seabound schrieb:


> ...Privatversicherte landen oft erst spät im Krankenhaus...


??? Wenn ich ins Krankenhaus will, gehe ich ins Krankenhaus, ich habe jederzeit die freie Arztwahl. Was Du beschreibst sind typische Internetgespenster....

Beispiel: Eine gute Freundin hat MS, darum bekommt sie hin und wieder ein MRT zur Gehirnanalyse. Es gibt gesetzlich aber nur alle 6 Monate ein MRT, völlig egal, wie es Dir geht. Mit einer zusätzlichen Zyste im Rückenmark hat sie sich 4 Monate extrem herum gequält, weil es kein MRT des schmerzhaften Bereiches gab, dafür aber allerlei kontraproduktives Herum dockern z.B. mit Krankengymnastik.

Ich hätte mit demselben Krankheitsbild 4 Monate weniger gelitten. Ich wäre zu meinem Facharzt gegangen, hätte ein paar Stunden gewartet, aber am selben Tag eine sinnvolle und umfassende Diagnostik gehabt. Was man damit weiter macht, entscheide ich, Ärzte beraten und empfehlen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Ausserdem hast Du als Patient auch eine freie Arztwahl. Beispielsweise hat man einen Tumor oder sowas, dann kannst Dich informieren und eine Koryphäe auf dem Gebiert finden (der aber dann auch entsprechende Sätze hat) oder zum x-beliebigen Arzt gehen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ausserdem hast Du als Patient auch eine freie Arztwahl. Beispielsweise hat man einen Tumor oder sowas, dann kannst Dich informieren und eine Koryphäe auf dem Gebiert finden (der aber dann auch entsprechende Sätze hat) oder zum x-beliebigen Arzt gehen...


Der Chefarzt muss nicht immer der beste Operateur sein. Dann wählt man nach ausgiebiger Recherche und Beratur durch 2-3 Ärzte einen guten Oberarzt. Von Assistenzärzten möchte ich nicht mehr operiert werden, das hatte ich früher bei aktuten Notfällen hin und wieder. Grobmotorischer Schlächter, denke ich an meinen offenen Bruch von Fingern nach einem Down Hill Malheur....

Wie gesagt, es hat viel mit Eigeninitiative und verstehen der Behandlung zu tun. Ein Arzt, der mir nicht erklären kann, was er wie und warum macht, ist raus, ganz schnell....


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kostenoptimiert.... Du sagst es. Kostenoptimiert ist nicht immer auch "gesundheitsoptimiert".



Die Unterschiede zwischen Privat und Gesetzlich wirst du vor allem im Haus- und Fachärztlichen Bereich finden. Und gerade da ist es fraglich, ob viele privat angebotenen Zusatzbehandlungen sinnvoll für den Patienten, oder eben für das Portemonnaie des Arzt sind. Im klinischen Segment hingegen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, sind die einzigen Unterschiede, dass du vielleicht ein Einzelzimmer und besseres Essen hast. Das mag angenehm sein, mehr aber auch nicht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das liegt am Patienten. Privat versichert bedeutet auch mitzudenken, nicht jedem Mist mitzumachen und sich gute Ärzte auszusuchen. Das hat etwas von Selbstverantwortung



Natürlich kann man sich informieren ob ein Arzt in einem Ranking als gut oder schlecht bewertet wird.  Ohne medizinische Ausbildung dürften aber die Wenigsten den Sinn oder Unsinn einer verordneten medizinischen Behandlung bewerten können.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Chefarzt muss nicht immer der beste Operateur sein.



Davon habe ich auch nicht gesprochen. Eine Chefarztbehandlung (= bei jedem Schnupfen, übertrieben gesagt) in jedem Fall ist Schwachsinn, viele Sachen können "normale Ärzte" viel besser als Chefärzte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede zwischen Privat und Gesetzlich wirst du vor allem im Haus- und Fachärztlichen Bereich finden. Und gerade da ist es fraglich, ob viele privat angebotenen Zusatzbehandlungen sinnvoll für den Patienten, oder eben für das Portemonnaie des Arzt sind. Im klinischen Segment hingegen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, sind die einzigen Unterschiede, dass du vielleicht ein Einzelzimmer und besseres Essen hast. Das mag angenehm sein, mehr aber auch nicht.


Esoterischen Humbug zahlen Private Versicherungen nicht, da sollte man sich vorher informieren, sonst kann das teuer werden.


Seabound schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich informieren ob ein Arzt in einem Ranking als gut oder schlecht bewertet wird.  Ohne medizinische Ausbildung dürften aber die Wenigsten den Sinn oder Unsinn einer verordneten medizinischen Behandlung bewerten können.


Du lässt Dinge mit Dir machen, die Du selber nicht verstehst? Du informierst Dich nicht über Sinn und Risiken von Behandlungen und über mögliche Alternativen? Wie willst Du dann entscheiden, ob sie für Dich richtig sind?


----------



## Zeiss (28. November 2016)

Gerade Post von meiner Versicherung bekommen, eine Beitraganpassung. Ich zahle zum 01.01.2017 ganze 15€ weniger...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. November 2016)

Gesetzlich over here!

Zum Thema Chefarzt:
Wurde letztes Jahr am Daumen operiert. Ein Ganglion im rechten Daumen Gelenk um genau zu sein.
Nun, hatte schon genug schmerzen vor der OP, aber egal. OP durchgeführt, vom Chefarzt. (Das ist so ne Mikrochirugie Bude)
Und statt besser wurde es schlimmer, anhaltend bis jetzt 
Da ich nach der OP nur bisschen Ibuprofen gekriegt habe, weigere ich mich bis jetzt da wieder hin zu gehen. Die schmerzen wünsche ich keinem! 2 Wochen lang Täglich 2G Ibu + 600mg Paracetamol und ich hab gedacht ich lauf die Decke entlang.
Am zweiten Tag an dem ich da war wurde ich nur mit:"So schlimm wird es nicht sein, es wird die nächsten Tage schon besser" vertröstet. Heulend im Bett liegen ist also "nicht so schlimm" 
Egal, leb ich halt vorerst wieder damit. Mal sehen wann ich wieder hingehe.

Chefarzt =/= Bester Arzt


----------



## Zeiss (28. November 2016)

Ich wurde im Dezember am Ohr operiert, war eine Tympanoplastik Typ 1 OP, mit Vollnaskose, die Schnitt-Naht Zeit war etwas über eine Stunde. Danach aufwachen, etwas labern, meine Freundin hat mich nach Hause mitgenommen. Keine Schmerzmittel mitbekommen und auch keine gebraucht. Eine Woche später bin ich arbeiten gegangen, seitdem keinerlei Beschwerden.

Es war im KH, das sich auf diese Art der OPs spezialisiert hat und der Arzt wusste, was er da tut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> ...Heulend im Bett liegen ist also "nicht so schlimm" t


Einfach mal nur ein "gute Besesserung"!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Dezember 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einfach mal nur ein "gute Besesserung"!



Das war letztes Jahr ^^
Aber danke, denn der Weg ist noch lang wie es aussieht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2016)

meine These:

Zeiss ist Versicherungsvertreter und schreibt per PN alle an, die sich hier positiv zur PKV äußern 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich wurde im Dezember am Ohr operiert, war eine Tympanoplastik Typ 1 OP, mit Vollnaskose, die Schnitt-Naht Zeit war etwas über eine Stunde. Danach aufwachen, etwas labern, meine Freundin hat mich nach Hause mitgenommen. Keine Schmerzmittel mitbekommen und auch keine gebraucht. Eine Woche später bin ich arbeiten gegangen, seitdem keinerlei Beschwerden.
> 
> Es war im KH, das sich auf diese Art der OPs spezialisiert hat und der Arzt wusste, was er da tut.



was hat das  mit PKV zu tun? Es ist Gang und Gäbe, dass man an das Krankenhaus überwiesen wird, das sich auf bestimmte Eingriffe/Behandlungen spezialisiert hat. Privat oder gesetzlich, völlig egal.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> meine These:
> 
> Zeiss ist Versicherungsvertreter und schreibt per PN alle an, die sich hier positiv zur PKV äußern



Genau, woher weißt es?



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> was hat das  mit PKV zu tun? Es ist Gang und Gäbe, dass man an das Krankenhaus überwiesen wird, das sich auf bestimmte Eingriffe/Behandlungen spezialisiert hat. Privat oder gesetzlich, völlig egal.



Ich wurde nicht überwiesen sondern habe es mir selbst ausgesucht...
Und es war ein Jahr vor PKV...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2016)

Hmmmmh, ob ich wohl einen Nachteil dadurch habe, bei der AOK in Niedersachsen versichert zu sein und in Baden-Württemberg wohne   ^^


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2016)

Du hast "nur" den AOK Nachteil...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt kommts.... 
Sprich!


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2016)

Was soll ich da sprechen? AOK ist die besch*************** Krankenkasse, die es gibt...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2016)

Hmmh, keine Ahnung. 
Ich gehe eh nur alle 2 Jahre mal zum Arzt.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Dezember 2016)

AOK ist echt beschissen (meine Oma hatte die), ist aber nicht repräsentativ für andere, gesetzliche Versicherungen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich war die letzten 15 Jahre bei der DAK Gesundheit. Bis auf den recht hohen Zusatzbeitrag (mit 1,5% der Zweithöchste überhaupt) ist sie ganz gut, nie irgendwelche Schwierkeiten gehabt mit denen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. Dezember 2016)

AOK ist echt Köt. Kann ich jedem nur abraten von denen


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Dezember 2016)

Privat... es gibt hier keine gesetzlichen Krankenkassen, nur die gesetzliche Pflicht eine Versicherung bei einer der hunderten Privaten abzuschliessen... Aktuelle Prämie rund 380€ im Monat bei 2.500€ Selbstbehalt/Jahr.  Nur Grundversicherung, keine besonderen Zusatzversicherungen (wie Spitalversicherung, Reise etc... )


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2016)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Privat... es gibt hier keine gesetzlichen Krankenkassen, nur die gesetzliche Pflicht eine Versicherung bei einer der hunderten Privaten abzuschliessen... Aktuelle Prämie rund 380€ im Monat bei 2.500€ Selbstbehalt/Jahr.  Nur Grundversicherung, keine besonderen Zusatzversicherungen (wie Spitalversicherung, Reise etc... )



Autsch ...  das ist echt heftig.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Dezember 2016)

380€ im Monat Dein Anteil oder insgesamt?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Dezember 2016)

Für Studenten oder Leute, die eine berufliche Umschulung machen, kann sich ne PKV auch lohnen. Da gibt es Tarife für um die 100 €. Bei den GKV löhnt man da über 170 €, weil man sich ab einer bestimmten Studiendauer bzw. ab einem bestimmten Alter (glaube ab 27) freiwillig versichern muss. Haben jedenfalls einige meiner Kommilitonen erzählt.
Jetzt bring mal 170+ € für die GKV auf, wenn du nur 280 € oder so Bafög erhältst


----------



## Two-Face (12. Dezember 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Für Studenten oder Leute, die eine berufliche Umschulung machen, kann sich ne PKV auch lohnen. Da gibt es Tarife für um die 100 €. Bei den GKV löhnt man da über 170 €, weil man sich ab einer bestimmten Studiendauer bzw. ab einem bestimmten Alter (glaube ab 27) freiwillig versichern muss. Haben jedenfalls einige meiner Kommilitonen erzählt.
> Jetzt bring mal 170+ € für die GKV auf, wenn du nur 280 € oder so Bafög erhältst


Ohne Witz?
Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen aus der Familienversicherung raus (bin gestern 25 geworden), jetzt bin ich über die studentische Krankenversicherung versichert. Bei 25 ist ja das Limit, was die Familienversicherung anbelangt. Aber dass ich mich gleich nach 2 jahren freiwillig versichern muss? BAFöG krieg ich ja leider gar keins.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2016)

Informiert Euch bitte gut, so es um private geht und überlegt Euch vorher, was ihr wollt.
Ein paar Jahre gut und billig versichert sein und dann z.B. mit einer bewussten Arbeitslosigkeit
z.B. nach dem Studium zurück in die gesetzliche zu gehen, um Partner und Kinder mit zu
finanzieren, oder wollte ihr langfristig drin bleiben? Dann sucht Euch Verträge mit hoher
Altersrücklage und Gesellschaften, die viele Verträge anbieten, damit man jederzeit 
wechseln kann.

Und überlegt Euch gut, was ihr wirklich braucht. Bei privatenkann man ganz in Ruhe
nach eigenen Bedürfnisse zusammenstellen, z.B. die Höhe von Krankengeld nach sechs
Wochen, Umfang der Zahnrestaurierung, Selbstbehalt, das macht es billig etc....


----------



## Cuzzle187 (13. Dezember 2016)

Bin Privat versichert und völlig zufrieden damit.
Es geht alles etwas schneller MRT/CT Terminhatte ich  letztes Jahr am nächsten Tag.
Wenn meine Tochter zur Welt kommt nehm ich sie auch gleich mit rein.


----------



## Fronteiche (14. Dezember 2016)

Gesetzlich bei der SBK...
Haben auch eine OP letztes Jahr übernommen die AOK in 100 Jahren nicht bezahlt hätte...


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2017)

Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Tochter zur Welt kommt nehm ich sie auch gleich mit rein.



Das geht nicht. Eine Person = eine Police. Deine Tochter bekommt eine eigene Police, die aber eine Ecke günstiger sein dürfte, da zum Beispiel kein Krankentagegeld und sowas.

@Topic: Mein PKV-Beitrag wurde um 17€ korrigiert, nach unten.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2017)

Ich selber bin gesetzlich versichert und mein Frau ebenfalls --> NOCH.
Sie wird Mitte des Jahres verbeamtet, da bleibt einem quasi gar nichts anderes übrig als sich privat zu versichern.
Was mich dabei annervt ist der zusätzliche Aufwand, man muss Geld zurücklegen, man muss Rechnungen sammeln, die PKV zahlt erst Geld zurück wenn auch diese Beihilfe gezahlt hat.
Im Endeffekt bleibt eine Kostenersparnis + vermutlich bessere Leistung.........dem gegenüber steht, man muss Rücklagen und Polster haben + erhöhter Verwaltungsaufwand.......naja ist vermutlich meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2017)

Rechnungen sammelst Du nur für die BRE, wenn sie Dir egal ist, kannst auch jede Rechnung durchreichen.

Geld zurücklegen brauchst Du prinzipiell auch nicht. Denn die Rechnung kommt ja wesentlich später und hat ein Zahlungsziel von einem Monat, so zumindest die Rechnungen, die ich bis dato bekommen habe. Also auch kein Problem.

Eine "Kostenersparnis" hat man durch die PKV meistens eben nicht, bzw. über die BRE. Wenn die Police 200€ im Monat kostet, dann würde ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen...


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Rechnungen sammelst Du nur für die BRE, wenn sie Dir egal ist, kannst auch jede Rechnung durchreichen.
> 
> Geld zurücklegen brauchst Du prinzipiell auch nicht. Denn die Rechnung kommt ja wesentlich später und hat ein Zahlungsziel von einem Monat, so zumindest die Rechnungen, die ich bis dato bekommen habe. Also auch kein Problem.
> 
> Eine "Kostenersparnis" hat man durch die PKV meistens eben nicht, bzw. über die BRE. Wenn die Police 200€ im Monat kostet, dann würde ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen...



Glaub mir, als Beamter sparst du gegenüber der GKV Geld.
Das ist relativ einfach zu begründen bzw. zu berechnen.
Ein Beamter hat 2 Optionen sich zu versichern:

Option 1: 
freiwillige GKV --> der Arbeitgeber (Staat) gibt aber im Gegensatz zum Angestellten* nicht* anteilig 50% dazu. Das führt dazu dass der Beamte *die vollen 100%* des Beitrages tragen muss.

Option 2:
Ein Beamter hat Anspruch auf Beihilfe vom Arbeitgeber (der Staat).
Die Beihilfe ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich, beträgt aber mindesten 50% der Krankheitskosten.
Das führt dazu, dass man als Beamter *nur noch die restlichen 50% (je nach BL) der Kosten versichern muss*.
Das nennt sich bei den PKVs dann "Beihilfeergänzungstarif", und der ist grob geschätzt mindestens um die Hälfte günstiger als die 100% der GKV.

--> und damit kommen wir zum Verwaltungsaufwand.
Du musst dich als Beamter mit zwei Instanzen auseinandersetzen, der Beihilfe und der PKV.
Kurz gesagt zahlt die PKV erst, wenn die Beihilfe gezahlt hat. Aus Erfahrungen aus dem Bekanntenkreis sei gesagt, dass die Beihilfe bei jeder dritten Rechnung Probleme macht.
Sei es durch Zeitverzug, Berechnungsfehler, "Wir finden die Rechnung nicht", oder sogar nicht Anerkennen von Rechnungen.

Achso, hier noch eine Kleine Beitragrechnung:

Um mal ein paar Zahlen in den Raum zu werfen:
GKV würde meiner Frau ca. 650€ pro Monat kosten.
PKV mit Beihilfeergänzungstarif  minimum ca. 250 bis maximal ca. 350€. (je nach Anbieter)


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2017)

Ach, Beamter, okay, das ist was anderes.


----------

